# .   ?
,   ,       .    , , ,    ,   -     ...
  .

----------


## .

- .        :Embarrassment:

----------

. 
     .  -  ,     ,    ,    ...
..,   !  .      .       ,  .   .
1.          ,      (   - ,     ...,      ).
2.         ,    "" ,       4,  "",     .. , *.*.      .      (  ,         )....
3.    ,  ,  ""     .    ....       -.  ,    ...    - ...,      ..
4.        ""  ?
   ..

----------


## .

1.     ,            .
2.  ,        . 
3.

----------

,     :   ,      ,     ,     ,        .".
..,  ,       ,                 ,       .    ,         ...
  ?! ?!
 -    ...

----------


## .

"  "?     -?      .       ,      ,

----------

.
 -  -    - ,  ,  ,  ...
   ,  ...     ,     .  ,       -     ....     ....
    ,  ,      ...
 ,       2005-2009 ...

, ,  ,  ,    - ?

----------


## .

. 
,   - .   ,

----------


## magik

> ""  ?    ..


1.          .     .              .    ,     .   -   .      (    ).
2.        , ,   .      -   ,   -     .
      : , ,   .
3.      -    (   -  ).        (  ).
4.        -  ,    .   -     .      .
 ,  ,        .

----------

,     ,     ....
,   ,     ?   ,        ...     30    .  ,  -       ,   .
 ,     -     -,    10 ()    ,    - , , ...

----------


## .

.
  -        .    -

----------

magik ,       ?!
 -  ....
    ,  ?!
 " "       ,  ,    ..........

   ,     ....
 ,    ,    ?

----------


## magik

> .
>   -        .


     ,         .  ,  ,         .    ,        .         .

----------


## .

. -          ,       :Wink: 
       ,       


> ,            .
>               ,   ,  ,   ()     .


      -       .

----------


## Kommandor

> . 
>      .  -  ,     ,    ,    ...


 :       ?
      - . ( . -66)

  \.      ?  ?

1.          ,     
   ,    -   .
:-66 4 2
.


> ,        ,         ,     .   ,        ,      ,     ,       .          ,     ,   ,  ,          35, 36  38   ,  .      ,      .
>  ,          ,         .


      .        .





> , *.*.      .      (  ,         )....


  (  , - )   .
 , -   (  ) -   : 
-    (  ,   ,              )

-  ,       (     )  - .

   .
,       - .
 :



> 4.  ,     
> 
> 1.         ,     , ,      ,      ,     ,   ,     , ,       ,     .


   :* ,     , ,     * 

     : ** 

  .
     -  -  -


> ,       (,     , ,     , ,     ) -  ,             -   ,     ( - ,     );


      ,     .
    -  .





> 3.    ,  ,  ""     .    ....       -.


 -    . ,    -         .       ,    (    )




> 4.        ""  ?
>    ..


   (  ) -       ?

----------


## .

,       .
,  ,    ,     ,     .
 :Frown:

----------


## Kolokola

> ,       .
> ,  ,    ,     ,     .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Antonovskaya

,     ,      ?
        ,     (,  ,  ,  ,   .,         ,      ,   , ,    .. ).         .          .
       (, , , , ,       ).
  ,     . ,  ,      !         ,       .   !





> ,   ,       .    , , ,    ,   -     ...
>   .

----------


## .

,   3   ,     , - ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Antonovskaya

,     ,      ?
        ,     (,  ,  ,  ,   .,         ,      ,   , ,    .. ).         .          .
       (, , , , ,       ).
  ,     . ,  ,      !         ,       .   !





> ,   ,       .    , , ,    ,   -     ...
>   .

----------


## drawingss

> ,   3   ,     , - ?


    (  ),       :yes:

----------


## vika-s

,  .
1.   ,    ,     ,    ?
2.     (  ,     ?
3.  ,    (  )?
4.  ,  ,   ,    ,    ?

----------


## zas77

*vika-s*, 
1.          .
2.            .
3. 
4.    ,      .  , ,  .

----------

> *vika-s*, 
> 1.          .
> .


 ,     

vika-s

   ,  ,  ,    ..  ..

----------


## _

,     ,         (         )? ,         ,       ...,     -  ,      .

----------


## zas77

> ,


       , ..      .

----------


## 65

[QUOTE=_;54458431],     ,         (         )? ,         ,       ...,     -  ,      .[/

       ,     ,         (  2014.   01.02.15),  ..    01.01.2014           ,           .   .   01.01.2015,          2015.         ,      .

----------

..!     ..   ..86-50?       51-86.     .            ....      ..      . ..   ...    ..   -         ..         ..   ..   (((((

----------


## .

.          ?        ,  
,     .     ,  50 . .      .       ,    -   ?  :Frown:

----------

** , 
     1), 2), 3)- ()
 -    ,   
 -    ,   
- -      ,     ,  ,      ,  62.1    ,   ,   62.2 .
        .
 - , , , , ,  ,
 -     (, ,     )
 -     62,   60,    71,   75,   66,67   ,      ,        ,  ,   .

----------

..  !!!..     !!.. !!     ))   .   ))         ((

----------

..   ..  !! ..   ))        ((..

----------


## .

** ,      .     -     .

----------

. ))   !

----------

> !!.. !!


   ,   ,       . ,    ,  ,  ,      ,      ,    .    ,    , ,    ,   -  80,  ?   75.
,    ?   ,     (  ),       ,    ,   .    ,   , ,   .  -          ,    .   80.
,      ? .   ,   ? .   ?   .  ? .    ,   . ,     75. ,             ,       75,         .
   ,      .     ,         1,        ,  .   ,  .

----------


## .

> ,  ,  ,


  .      .    .                




> ,      ? .


      , ?      ?  :Frown:

----------

> ?


     ,   .




> 


.     ,    15         ,    1  .

----------


## .

> ,   .


,           , ,        :Frown:  




> ,    15


        ,  11       ,  28    .        ...
:  ,  28             .       ,      .          . 
 ,         ,       .

----------

,  !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

, ..

----------


## zas77

_   .  ._.    .     

** , ,    ,     . ,   ,    .

----------


## ArtaFera

> ,  ,  ""     .    .....


,     ?       "  ",   ,      ,     ,         ,    .

,     ,          -  .     - .

----------

*zas77*, .. ..!!!!

----------

> ,   ,    .


 .

----------


## zas77

> .


,    (   )  .     .

----------


## 2016

,
 ,     .     ,         .  .       1 8.3.
     .  76.05 - -. 86.01
     . 50.01 - . 76.05
  / (  ) . 60.01 - . 50.01
 // . 76.06 - . 60.01

        86 ?

----------


## room111

,    ?

----------


## room111

,    ? 
   .    ,    :
 // - . 96 - . 60.01
 86  96 -   

           .         ,   .

----------


## 2016

.

----------


## zas77

> .     
>         86 ?


       ,     , ,  ,   .

     ? 
, .86        ,  .. , , ,   .., ,    .96

 ,     - -         ( :   )

----------

!
  ,  ,     ,    . 
   ,        (    ,   )      .  ,  ,       500   .        50 .   50     ,    .
   ,   1       (   -,    ).

----------


## .

> ,


  .    2019     ,     29.07.2017 N 217- "                  "   .




> 1


   ,  .    50

----------

.

 , ,   -  .

----------


## .

**,        .   ,            ?

----------


## anele-3

"",!      ,      ,    .    - ,    ,   .     .. "  :   ",     .

----------


## zas77

> ,        (    ,   )      .


        ,   .        . 
   .       /,   .   2019      .

    ( ,   ),   ,     .

----------

